# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  कीबोर्ड शॉर्टकट्स (Keyboard Shortcuts)

## Nisha.Patel

*कीबोर्ड शार्टकट्स* का प्रयोग करके आप अपना बहुत समय बचा सकते हैं। नीचे वर्ड में प्रयुक्त होने वाले मुख्य मुख्य कीबोर्ड शार्टकट्स दिये जा रहे हैं।
 टिप्पणी: कीबोर्ड के कुंजियों को + निशान से जोड़ना यह दर्शाता है कि उन कुंजियों को एक साथ दबाना है।
*कार्य* *कुंजियाँ* *डाकुमेंट्स* 
फाइल खोलना CTRL+O   
नया फाइल बनाना CTRL+N   
सेव्ह ऐज F12   
सेव्ह CTRL+S or SHIFT+F12   
छापना CTRL+P   सहायता F1       
*प्रस्तुतीकरण क्रियाएँ (Presentation Actions)* 
स्लाइड शो शुरू करना F5   
अगला स्लाइड ENTER या Downarrow key   
पिछला स्लाइड BACKSPACE or Up arrow key   
एक्टिव्ह पेन टूल CTRL+P   
पेन स्ट्रोक्स मिटाना E   
पेन टूल को अक्रियाशील बनाना CTRL+A   
बैक स्क्रीन को दिखाना/छिपाना B   
बैक स्क्रीन को दिखाना/छिपाना B   
सफेद स्क्रीन को दिखाना/छिपाना W   
पॉइंटर तथा बटन को दिखाना/छिपाना A   
स्लाइड शो समाप्त करना ESC     
 
*कार्य* *कुंजियाँ* *फॉर्मेटिंग* 
सेलेक्ट आल CTRL+A   
कॉपी CTRL+C   
कट CTRL+X   
पेस्ट CTRL+V   
अनडू CTRL+Z   
रीडू CTRL+Y   
बोल्ड CTRL+B   
इटैलिक्स CTRL+I   
अन्डरलाइन CTRL+U   
लेफ्ट जस्टीफॉई CTRL+L   
सेंटर जस्टीफङई CTRL+E=   
राइट जस्टीफॉई CTRL+R   
प्रमोट लिस्ट आयटम ALT+SHIFT+Left arrow   
डिमोट लिस्ट आयटम ALT+SHIFT+Right arrow or TAB       
*संपादन* 
फाइंड CTRL+F   
रिप्लेस CTRL+H   
हाइपरलिंक डालना ALT+CTRL+K   
नया स्लाइड CTRL+M   
स्पेल चेकर F7   
मैक्रोज़ ALT+F8        
स्लाइड शो के दौरान के कीबोर्ड शॉर्टकट जानने के लिये स्लाइड शो शुरू करके F1 कुंजी दबायें।

----------


## Rajeev

निशा जी आपके द्वारा दी हुई जानकारी महत्वपूर्ण है इसके लिए आप रेप्युटेशन और थैंक्स की पात्र है |
हमें आशा है की आप इसी तरह अपना ज्ञान बाटती रहेगी |
धन्यवाद

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

चलो रट्टा मारते है इनका !

----------


## Dark Rider

एक शोर्ट कट मेरी और से भी 

यदि आप विन्दोव्स 7 काम ले रहे है तो न्यू फोल्डर बनाने के लिए

----------


## smsboy

*यदि आप xp का इस्तमाल कर रहे है तो

 सट डाउन के लीये
 मेन्यू +U+U

री स्टार्स के लीये 
मेन्यू +U+R+

*

----------


## smsboy

*यदि वर्क के दौरान आपका कई साफ्टवेयर जिस पर आप वर्क कर रहे हो वो हैंग हो गया है तो Alt+Ctrl+Delet को दबाइए जिससे एक विंडो खुल कर सामने आएगी  
विंडोज टास्क मैनेजर के नाम से जिसमे अप्लिकेसन में क्लीक करिये और जो प्रोगराम हैंग कर गया है उसपर किल्क कर के  एंड टास्क पर किल्क करिये इससे यह प्रोगराम  बंद हो जायेगा*

----------


## smsboy

*अपने सिस्टम में सप्ताह में कम से कम एकबार disk cleanup  और disk defargmenter का प्रयोग जरुर करिये इसे सिस्टम की स्पीड में फर्क पडता है 
ये दोनों आपको 
स्टार्टमेनू - आल प्रोगराम - एसोसारिज - सिस्टम टूल में मिलेगे 
*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

इतना ज्ञान बात रहा है तो ज़रा बातों के बंद होते सिस्टम को कैसे रोका जाए 

विस्तार में मान लीजिए अब आप अपना काम खतम कर के सिस्टम बंद कर रहे हैं कमांड दे दिया और तभी याद आय के 
ये काम तो छुट गया बताओ अब तो सिस्टम बंद हो रहा है कैसे रुकेगा बंद होने से ???

----------


## mailer_demon

> इतना ज्ञान बात रहा है तो ज़रा बातों के बंद होते सिस्टम को कैसे रोका जाए 
> 
> विस्तार में मान लीजिए अब आप अपना काम खतम कर के सिस्टम बंद कर रहे हैं कमांड दे दिया और तभी याद आय के 
> ये काम तो छुट गया बताओ अब तो सिस्टम बंद हो रहा है कैसे रुकेगा बंद होने से ???


दोस्त किसी और से पूछने की कोई जरुरत नहीं, अपने कंप्यूटर से ही क्यों नहीं पूछ लेते. बस कमांड प्रोम्प्ट में जाइये और *shutdown /?* कमांड चला दीजिये. देखिये आपका सिस्टम सब कुछ खुद ही बता देगा. वैसे सिस्टम *shutdown* को रोकने के लिए विन्दोव्स+R दबा कर रन, फिर RUN में CMD टाइप कर CMD . फिर CMD में कमांड दीजिये *shutdown /a .* हो गया सिस्टम shutdown अबोर्ट*.*

और हां इतना भी नहीं करना चाहते है तो फिर मुझसे कहिये ये करने के लिए मेरे पास चार फ्री टूल है. आप चार और तरीके आजमा सकते है. उसमे आपको कुछ करने की जरुरत नहीं. बटन दबाइए और काम हो गया.

*धन्यवाद,*
*मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> दोस्त किसी और से पूछने की कोई जरुरत नहीं, अपने कंप्यूटर से ही क्यों नहीं पूछ लेते. बस कमांड प्रोम्प्ट में जाइये और *shutdown /?* कमांड चला दीजिये. देखिये आपका सिस्टम सब कुछ खुद ही बता देगा. वैसे सिस्टम *shutdown* को रोकने के लिए विन्दोव्स+R दबा कर रन, फिर RUN में CMD टाइप कर CMD . फिर CMD में कमांड दीजिये *shutdown /a .* हो गया सिस्टम shutdown अबोर्ट*.*
> 
> और हां इतना भी नहीं करना चाहते है तो फिर मुझसे कहिये ये करने के लिए मेरे पास चार फ्री टूल है. आप चार और तरीके आजमा सकते है. उसमे आपको कुछ करने की जरुरत नहीं. बटन दबाइए और काम हो गया.
> 
> *धन्यवाद,*
> *मैलोर देमोंन*



पर मई बाप इतनी कथा करते करते तो सिस्टम बंद भी हो चूका होगा 
फिर कहाँ का कमांड प्रोम्प्ट ??

----------


## Dark Rider

> पर मई बाप इतनी कथा करते करते तो सिस्टम बंद भी हो चूका होगा 
> फिर कहाँ का कमांड प्रोम्प्ट ??


पहली बार ज्ञान का प्रकाश हुआ साजिद के माथे में

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> पहली बार ज्ञान का प्रकाश हुआ साजिद के माथे में


 हे परमपूज्य कम्पुटर कष्ट निवारक देव तुल्य मनोज जी  आप को शत शत नमन
सब आपका सानिध्य  का प्रताप है

----------


## mailer_demon

> पर मई बाप इतनी कथा करते करते तो सिस्टम बंद भी हो चूका होगा 
> फिर कहाँ का कमांड प्रोम्प्ट ??


*भाई साहब, इस काम को करने में मुश्किल से ३-४ सेकंड लगेंगे. कभी प्रोग्रामिंग नहीं की है सरकार.* *और सिस्टम को shutdown होने में 30-40 सेकंड तो मिनिमम लगते है. अगर इतना भी आप* *स्लो है तो फिर टूल का इस्तेमाल कीजिये. और वैसे भी सिस्टम shutdown होने के बाद उसको restart होने देना चाहिए, उसे बिच में छेड़ना नहीं चाहिए.*

*ये तो बस जानकारी के लिए हुज़ुरेआलम.* 

*वैसे हमारा काम दोस्तों की मदद करना है. किसी का परीक्षा लेना नहीं. और ज्ञानवान वो होते है जो निष्पक्ष किसी की मदद करते है. किसी और जानकर के बताने पर चिढ़ते नहीं. यहाँ हम आप ही नहीं है कंप्यूटर के ज्ञाता, और बहुत है जो ज्ञानवान है. हमें उन्हें बढ़ावा देना चाहिए.*

*धन्यवाद,*

----------


## nitin

अगर आप ने कई सारे फोल्डर खोले है, और आपको डेस्कटॉप पर आना है, तो 
*स्टार्ट मेनू + डी* दबाये आप तुरंत डेस्कटॉप होंगे

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

*अगर आप याहू मेसेंजर से चेटिंग कर रहे हैं और किसी रूम में हैं , यदि आपको लगता है की रूम में कुछ  खुराफाती तत्व ज्यादा है तो उनसे आप ESC बटन दबाने के लिए कहिये ! वो खुद बखुद बाहर हो जायेंगे !
*

----------


## nitin

पिछली बार , गूगल पर सर्च करने के लिए, 
कोनसी कमांड किस लिए होती है, इसका एक सूत्र था 
क्या इस वक़्त भी कोई इसके बारे में बता सकता है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *भाई साहब, इस काम को करने में मुश्किल से ३-४ सेकंड लगेंगे. कभी प्रोग्रामिंग नहीं की है सरकार.* *और सिस्टम को shutdown होने में 30-40 सेकंड तो मिनिमम लगते है. अगर इतना भी आप* *स्लो है तो फिर टूल का इस्तेमाल कीजिये. और वैसे भी सिस्टम shutdown होने के बाद उसको restart होने देना चाहिए, उसे बिच में छेड़ना नहीं चाहिए.*
> 
> *ये तो बस जानकारी के लिए हुज़ुरेआलम.* 
> 
> *वैसे हमारा काम दोस्तों की मदद करना है. किसी का परीक्षा लेना नहीं. और ज्ञानवान वो होते है जो निष्पक्ष किसी की मदद करते है. किसी और जानकर के बताने पर चिढ़ते नहीं. यहाँ हम आप ही नहीं है कंप्यूटर के ज्ञाता, और बहुत है जो ज्ञानवान है. हमें उन्हें बढ़ावा देना चाहिए.*
> 
> *धन्यवाद,*


 जिल्ले इलाही के जलाल से थर थर कांपते हुए हम स्पष्ट रूप से स्पष्ट करते हैं के हमें स्पष्ट बात कहने की आदत है 
और ये समस्या  कभी न कभी सब को झेलनी ही परती  है  मैं किसी का इम्तेहान नहीं ले रहा मुझे तो खुद ही कुछ नहीं आता तो इसलिए पूछता रहता हूँ आप को बुरा लगा इसके लिए सॉरी

----------


## Dark Rider

किसी भी प्रोग्राम को minimize करने के लिए 

Windows Logo + M 

Minimize all programs

----------


## nitin

> किसी भी प्रोग्राम को minimize करने के लिए 
> 
> Windows Logo + M 
> 
> Minimize all programs


जी हम यहाँ पर WINDOWS LOGO +D दबाते है 
यह जानकारी मेरे लिए नयी है, शुक्रिया

----------


## jalwa

अच्छा सूत्र है.... जारी रखें. निशा जी द्वारा फोरम को महत्वपूर्ण योगदान.

----------


## Munneraja

> अच्छा सूत्र है.... जारी रखें. निशा जी द्वारा फोरम को महत्वपूर्ण योगदान.


एक रहस्य खोलता हूँ 
इस सूत्र को निशा जी ने तालिका के साथ बनाया और प्रविष्टि करते समय तालिका गायब हो गई और अन्य सभी कमांड्स बेतरतीब रूप से जम गये.
उन्होंने मुझसे इस सूत्र को मिटाने के लिए कहा और जब मैं इस सूत्र को देखने आया तो मिटाने के स्थान पर कमांड्स को बिना तालिका के नए रूप में सजाया.
(पहली प्रविष्टि देखिये)
मुझे ख़ुशी है कि मैंने एक अच्छे सूत्र को मिटाने से बचाया.

----------


## Black Pearl

मिनिमाइज विंडो को दोबारा देखने  के लिए alt+tab दबाएँ

----------


## Black Pearl

ब्राउजर  पर tab को शिफ्ट करने के लिए, ctrl+tab दबाएँ

----------


## Black Pearl

फोल्डर रीनेम करने का सोर्टकट: फोल्डर सेलेक्ट करके  f2 दबाएँ

----------


## Black Pearl

कई सारी  फाइलों को एक साथ, एक ही नाम से रिनेम करने के लिए सभी फाइल सेलेक्ट करे, उसके बाद फाइल मेनू में जाकर, रिनेम सेलेक्ट करें, नाम इंटर करें ,,
फिर  इंटर दबाएँ

----------


## nitin

> पिछली बार , गूगल पर सर्च करने के लिए, 
> कोनसी कमांड किस लिए होती है, इसका एक सूत्र था 
> क्या इस वक़्त भी कोई इसके बारे में बता सकता है


क्या इसके बारे में कोई जानकारी दे सकता है

----------


## Dark Rider

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/126449

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

एक और काम की बात शोर्ट कट की तो किसी की भी यहाँ डाल  सकते हो

----------


## Black Pearl

मनोज  जी जो आपने अपने ब्लॉग पे, फास्ट रिनेम  करने कि ट्रिक  लिखी है काफी अच्छी है यहाँ पे भी बता दो ............

----------


## Dark Rider

files को जलोदी और फास्ट rename करने के लिए 

आप एक फाइल को सेलेक्ट करे और rename करना शुरू करे अब बस tab की दबाए आप अगली फाइल को rename करने के लिए तैयार है 

समझने के लिए विडियो दे रहा हू

----------


## pareek76

अगर आपसे कंप्यूटर पर माउस के बिना काम करने को कहा जाए तो आपका रिएक्शन क्या होगा? शायद यह कि कैसी अजीब बात कर रहे हो, क्या ऐसा भी पॉसिबल है? लेकिन विंडोज और दूसरे ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम्स पर लगभग हर काम माउस के बिना भी किया जा सकता है। ऐसा होता है की-बोर्ड शॉर्टकट्स के जरिए, जो विंडोज, ऑफिस सॉफ्टवेयर या हार्डवेयर से जुड़े ज्यादातर काम पूरे कर सकते हैं। ये शॉर्टकट की-बोर्ड के दो या ज्यादा keys के कॉम्बिनेशन से बनते हैं, जैसे control + x यह शॉर्टकट किसी फाइल को cut करने के काम आता है। आप control +v (paste), control +z(undo)और control +c (copy) जैसे शॉर्टकट्स भी यूज करते होंगे। लेकिन ऐसे और भी बहुत से कॉम्बिनेशन हैं और सब हैं एक से बढ़कर एक :

----------


## pareek76

आम लोगों को माउस का यूज करना आसान लगता है लेकिन जो लोग की-बोर्ड शॉर्टकट्स में एक्सपर्ट हैं, वे माउस को हाथ भी नहीं लगाना चाहते। ये काम की स्पीड बढ़ाने के साथ लंबे प्रोसेस को भी आसान बना देते हैं। कुछ शॉर्टकट ऐसे भी हैं, जिनमें की-बोर्ड के साथ माउस भी यूज होता है। विंडोज के ये शॉर्टकट बहुत आसान और उपयोगी हैं।

----------


## pareek76

सिस्टम इन्फर्मेशन : अगर किसी ने अचानक आपसे सवाल किया कि आपके कंप्यूटर में कौन-सा CPU, कितनी RAM या कौन-सा ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है तो आप क्या करेंगे? शायद कंट्रोल पैनल में जाकर इन्फर्मेशन ढूंढेंगे। लेकिन यह इन्फर्मेशन WINDOWS + PAUSE/BREAK कीज दबाने पर झट से मिल सकती है। कीज का यह कॉम्बिनेशन SYSTEM PROPERTIES डायलॉग बॉक्स खोलता है, जिसमें ये सब इन्फर्मेशन मौजूद होती हैं।

----------


## pareek76

माई कंप्यूटर : WINDOWS KEY + E के जरिए आप बिना माउस क्लिक किए सीधे My Computer खोल सकते हैं।

----------


## pareek76

फाइल कॉपी : Control बटन दबाए रखते हुए किसी भी फाइल को माउस से ड्रैग करें। उसकी एक और कॉपी बन जाएगी।

----------


## pareek76

शॉर्टकट बनाएं : Control + Shift को दबाते हुए माउस से किसी भी प्रोग्राम, फाइल, फोल्डर, ड्राइव आदि को ड्रैग करें। शॉर्टकट हाजिर है।

----------


## pareek76

सिस्टम लॉक : काम करते-करते अचानक कहीं जाना है तो बेहतर है Windows + L बटन दबाकर सिस्टम को लॉक करके जाएं। यह तभी काम करेगा जब कोई विंडो खुली हो और कंप्यूटर किसी पासवर्ड से खुलता हो।

----------


## pareek76

परमानेंट डिलीट : डिलीट की हुई फाइलें सिस्टम से पूरी तरह डिलीट नहीं होतीं बल्कि Recycle Bin में चली जाती हैं, जहां से उन्हें दोबारा लाया जा सकता है। अगर किसी फाइल को हमेशा के लिए डिलीट करना चाहते हैं तो Shift+ Delete कॉम्बिनेशन आजमाएं।

----------


## pareek76

राइट माउस क्लिक : अगर माउस को राइट क्लिक किए बिना उसका काम करना चाहते हैं तो Shift + F10 को आजमाएं।

----------


## pareek76

स्टार्ट मेन्यू : माउस को हाथ लगाए बिना स्टार्ट मेन्यू खोलने के लिए Control + EscPE का यूज करें। WINDOWS बटन दबाने से भी यही होता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही अच्छी उपयोगी जानकारी है...देते रहे...धन्यवाद....

----------


## pareek76

सीडी-डीवीडी : सीडी-डीवीडी ड्राइव में सीडी डालते समय Shift दबाकर डिस्क के अपने आप चल जाने के प्रोसेस को रोका जा सकता है।

----------


## pareek76

फाइल री-नेम : किसी फाइल या फोल्डर को Rename करने के लिए माउस को राइट क्लिक कर Rename कमांड दबाने की बजाय सिर्फ F2 दबाकर देखें।

----------


## pareek76

फाइल सर्च : किसी फाइल को ढूंढना चाहते हैं तो सिर्फ F3 को दबाकर सर्च विंडो खोलें।

----------


## pareek76

प्रॉपर्टीज : किसी फाइल, फोल्डर या ड्राइव आदि की Properties देखने के लिए Alt + Enter यूज करें।

----------


## pareek76

विंडोज मिनिमाइज : डेस्कटॉप पर बहुत सारे प्रोग्राम खुले हों तो सबको एक साथ मिनिमाइज करने के लिए Windows Key + M यूज करें।

----------


## pareek76

विंडोज मैक्सिमाइज : मिनिमाइज किए हुए सभी प्रोग्राम्स और फाइलों को मैक्सिमाइज करने के लिए Windows Key +shift+ M को आजमाएं।

----------


## pareek76

विंडोज नैविगेशन : डेस्कटॉप पर खुले कई सारे डॉक्युमेंट्स या प्रोग्राम्स में से किसी एक को सिलेक्ट करने के लिए Alt + Tab को बार-बार दबाकर देखें।

----------


## pareek76

प्रोग्राम बंद करें : किसी भी एक्टिव प्रोग्राम को बंद करने के लिए Alt + F4 को आजमाएं।

----------


## pareek76

डेस्कटॉप दिखाएं : किसी भी डॉक्युमेंट पर काम करते हुए अगर अचानक डेस्कटॉप पर जाने की जरूरत पड़ जाए तो सभी प्रोग्राम्स को एक-एक कर मिनिमाइज करने की बजाय Windows Key +D दबाएं।

----------


## pareek76

मल्टिपल सिलेक्ट : एक से ज्यादा फाइलों को Copy Move आदि करना हो तो उनकी सूची में पहली फाइल पर जाने के बाद Shift दबाएं और अब Arrow बटन दबाकर ऊपर-नीचे बढ़ते जाएं। दायरे में आने वाली सभी फाइलें सिलेक्ट हो जाएंगी। किसी डॉक्युमेंट में एक से ज्यादा लाइनों को सिलेक्ट करने के लिए भी Shift + Arrow को यूज कर सकते हैं।

----------


## pareek76

सबको सिलेक्ट करें : My Computer, Desktop या किसी भी फोल्डर में दिखने वाली सभी फाइलों को एक साथ सिलेक्ट करने के लिए Control + A दबाएं। उन्हें एक साथ Copy करने के लिए Control + C, Paste करने के लिए Control + V और Cut करने के लिए Control +X का यूज करें। किसी डॉक्युमेंट या वेब पेज में भी सारे टेक्स्ट को ष्टश्ाश्च4 करने के लिए इन्हीं की-बोर्ड कमांड्स का यूज किया जा सकता है।

----------


## pareek76

एड्रेस बार की सूची : माई कंप्यूटर या इंटरनेट एक्सप्लोरर में एड्रेस बार में मौजूद दस्तावेजों या वेब यूआरएल की सूची को खोलने के लिए F4 दबाएं।

----------


## pareek76

पेज रिफ्रेश : अगर My Computer, Desktop या Internet Explorer को Refresh करना चाहते हैं तो F5 दबाएं।

----------


## pareek76

टास्क बंद करें : किसी भी सॉफ्टवेयर में काम करते समय खुलने वाले डायलॉग बॉक्स (जैसे क्या आप वाकई यह फाइल डिलीट करना चाहते हैं?) को बंद करने और उसे कैंसल करने के लिए कैंसल बटन पर माउस क्लिक करने के बजाय Escape बटन दबाने से भी काम चल जाता है। इसी तरह, 'हां' में जवाब देने के लिए Enter बटन दबाना काफी है।

----------


## pareek76

मेन्यू खोलें : किसी भी सॉफ्टवेयर के मेन्यू में Alt बटन दबाने के बाद अंडरलाइन किए हुए अक्षरों (जैसे फाइल में एफ और एडिट में ई) पर क्लिक करने से वह मेन्यू खुल जाएगा। उसके बाद सब-मेन्यू में दिए गए बटन भी इसी तरह खोले जा सकते हैं।

----------


## pareek76

कंप्यूटर सर्च : अगर आप अपने नेटवर्क में मौजूद किसी खास कंप्यूटर को खोजना चाहते हैं तो Control+Windows Logo+F का यूज करें। कंप्यूटर सर्च पेज खुल जाएगा।

----------


## pareek76

प्रिंटआउट : ज्यादातर सॉफ्टवेयर्स में Control + P कीज दबाने पर प्रिंट आउट डायलॉग बॉक्स खुल जाता है।

----------


## pareek76

किसी डायलॉग बॉक्स में चेक-बॉक्स या रेडियो बटन को सिलेक्ट करने या सिलेक्शन हटाने के लिए Space Bar दबाकर देखें।

----------


## pareek76

अगर एक बार ये शॉर्टकट्स याद हो गए तो कंप्यूटर पर काम करना कहीं ज्यादा दिलचस्प और फास्ट हो जाएगा।

----------


## Anand.bahadurgarh

वाकई मैं बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## Keshav Singh

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी है मित्रो ये तो .......

कुछ तो याद हो गए है ... और .. कुछ काम करते करते याद हो जायेंगे .....

और भी हो तो .. पोस्ट करो ना मित्र .....

धन्यवाद

----------


## pareek76

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी है मित्रो ये तो .......
> 
> कुछ तो याद हो गए है ... और .. कुछ काम करते करते याद हो जायेंगे .....
> 
> और भी हो तो .. पोस्ट करो ना मित्र .....
> 
> धन्यवाद

----------


## pareek76

:Tiranga:  :Globe: 


> वाकई मैं बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है


धन्यवाद

----------


## prishu

बहुत बढ़िया............

----------


## The Master

आपके सुत्र के लिए मेरी शुभ कामनांए .

----------


## Shivesh Thakur

bhai aur bato na please bahut hi badhiya hai

----------


## pareek76

> आपके सुत्र के लिए मेरी शुभ कामनांए .


 धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## pareek76

> बहुत बढ़िया............


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## pareek76

Windows Shortcuts
Shift + F10 right-clicks.
Win + L (XP Only): Locks keyboard. Similar to Lock Workstation.
Win + F or F3: Open Find dialog. (All Files) F3 may not work in some applications which use F3 for their own find dialogs.
Win + Control + F: Open Find dialog. (Computers)
Win + U: Open Utility Manager.
Win + F1: Open Windows help.
Win + Pause: Open System Properties dialog.
Win + Tab: Cycle through taskbar buttons. Enter clicks, AppsKey or Shift + F10 right-clicks.
Win + Shift + Tab: Cycle through taskbar buttons in reverse.
Alt + Tab: Display Cool Switch. More commonly known as the AltTab dialog.
Alt + Shift + Tab: Display Cool Switch; go in reverse.
Alt + Escape: Send active window to the bottom of the z-order.
Alt + Shift + Escape: Activate the window at the bottom of the z-order.
Alt + F4: Close active window; or, if all windows are closed, open shutdown dialog.
Shift while a CD is loading: Bypass AutoPlay.
Shift while login: Bypass startup folder. Only those applications will be ignored which are in the startup folder, not those started from the registry (Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\)
Ctrl + Alt + Delete or Ctrl + Alt + NumpadDel (Both NumLock states): Invoke the Task Manager or NT Security dialog.
Ctrl + Shift + Escape (2000/XP ) or (Ctrl + Alt + NumpadDot) : Invoke the task manager. On earlier OSes, acts like Ctrl + Escape.
Print screen: Copy screenshot of current screen to clipboard.
Alt + Print screen: Copy screenshot of current active window to clipboard.
Ctrl + Alt + Down Arrow: Invert screen. Untested on OS's other than XP.
Ctrl + Alt + Up Arrow: Undo inversion.
Win + B : Move focus to systray icons.

----------


## pareek76

General
Ctrl + C or Ctrl + Insert: Copy.
Ctrl + X or Shift + Delete: Cut.
Ctrl + V or Shift + Insert: Paste/Move.
Ctrl + N: New... File, Tab, Entry, etc.
Ctrl + S: Save.
Ctrl + O: Open...
Ctrl + P: Print.
Ctrl + Z: Undo.
Ctrl + A: Select all.
Ctrl + F: Find...
Ctrl+W : to close the current window
Ctrl + F4: Close tab or child window.
F1: Open help.
F11: Toggle full screen mode.
Alt or F10: Activate menu bar.
Alt + Space: Display system menu. Same as clicking the icon on the titlebar.
Escape: Remove focus from current control/menu, or close dialog box.

----------


## pareek76

General Navigation
Tab: Forward one item.
Shift + Tab: Backward one item.
Ctrl + Tab: Cycle through tabs/child windows.
Ctrl + Shift + Tab: Cycle backwards through tabs/child windows.
Enter: If a button's selected, click it, otherwise, click default button.
Space: Toggle items such as radio buttons or checkboxes.
Alt + (Letter): Activate item corresponding to (Letter). (Letter) is the underlined letter on the item's name.
Ctrl + Left: Move cursor to the beginning of previous word.
Ctrl + Right: Move cursor to the beginning of next word.
Ctrl + Up: Move cursor to beginning of previous paragraph. This and all subsequent Up/Down hotkeys in this section have only been known to work in Rich Edit controls.
Ctrl + Down: Move cursor to beginning of next paragraph.
Shift + Left: Highlight one character to the left.
Shift + Right: Highlight one character to the right.
Shift + Up: Highlight from current cursor position, to one line up.
Shift + Down: Highlight from current cursor position, to one line down.
Ctrl + Shift + Left: Highlight to beginning of previous word.
Ctrl + Shift + Right: Highlight to beginning of next word.
Ctrl + Shift + Up: Highlight to beginning of previous paragraph.
Ctrl + Shift + Down: Highlight to beginning of next paragraph.
Home: Move cursor to top of a scrollable control.
End: Move cursor to bottom of a scrollable control.

----------


## pareek76

File Browser
Arrow Keys: Navigate.
Shift + Arrow Keys: Select multiple items.
Ctrl + Arrow Keys: Change focus without changing selection. "Focus" is the object that will run on Enter. Space toggles selection of the focused item.
(Letter): Select first found item that begins with (Letter).
BackSpace: Go up one level to the parent directory.
Alt + Left: Go back one folder.
Alt + Right: Go forward one folder.
Enter: Activate (Double-click) selected item(s).
Alt + Enter: View properties for selected item.
F2: Rename selected item(s).
Ctrl + NumpadPlus: In a Details view, resizes all columns to fit the longest item in each one.
Delete: Delete selected item(s).
Shift + Delete: Delete selected item(s); bypass Recycle Bin.
Ctrl while dragging item(s): Copy.
Ctrl + Shift while dragging item(s): Create shortcut(s).
In tree pane, if any:
Left: Collapse the current selection if expanded, or select the parent folder.
Right: Expand the current selection if collapsed, or select the first subfolder.
Numpad Asterisk: Expand currently selected directory and all subdirectories. No undo.
Numpad Plus: Expand currently selected directory.
Numpad Minus: Collapse currently selected directory.

----------


## pareek76

Accessibility
Right Shift for eight seconds: Toggle FilterKeys on and off. FilterKeys must be enabled.
Left Alt + Left Shift + PrintScreen: Toggle High Contrast on and off. High Contrast must be enabled.
Left Alt + Left Shift + NumLock: Toggle MouseKeys on and off. MouseKeys must be enabled.
NumLock for five seconds: Toggle ToggleKeys on and off. ToggleKeys must be enabled.
Shift five times: Toggle StickyKeys on and off. StickyKeys must be enabled.
6.) Microsoft Natural Keyboard with IntelliType Software Installed
Win + L: Log off Windows.
Win + P: Open Print Manager.
Win + C: Open control panel.
Win + V: Open clipboard.
Win + K: Open keyboard properties.
Win + I: Open mouse properties.
Win + A: Open Accessibility properties.
Win + Space: Displays the list of Microsoft IntelliType shortcut keys.
Win + S: Toggle CapsLock on and off.

----------


## pareek76

Remote Desktop Connection Navigation
Ctrl + Alt + End: Open the NT Security dialog.
Alt + PageUp: Switch between programs.
Alt + PageDown: Switch between programs in reverse.
Alt + Insert: Cycle through the programs in most recently used order.
Alt + Home: Display start menu.
Ctrl + Alt + Break: Switch the client computer between a window and a full screen.
Alt + Delete: Display the Windows menu.
Ctrl + Alt + NumpadMinus: Place a snapshot of the entire client window area on the Terminal server clipboard and provide the same functionality as pressing Alt + PrintScreen on a local computer.
Ctrl + Alt + NumpadPlus: Place a snapshot of the active window in the client on the Terminal server clipboard and provide the same functionality as pressing PrintScreen on a local computer.

----------


## pareek76

Mozilla Firefox Shortcuts
Ctrl + Tab or Ctrl + PageDown: Cycle through tabs.
Ctrl + Shift + Tab or Ctrl + PageUp: Cycle through tabs in reverse.
Ctrl + (1-9): Switch to tab corresponding to number.
Ctrl + N: New window.
Ctrl + T: New tab.
Ctrl + L or Alt + D or F6: Switch focus to location bar.
Ctrl + Enter: Open location in new tab.
Shift + Enter: Open location in new window.
Ctrl + K or Ctrl + E: Switch focus to search bar.
Ctrl + O: Open a local file.
Ctrl + W: Close tab, or window if there's only one tab open.
Ctrl + Shift + W: Close window.
Ctrl + S: Save page as a local file.
Ctrl + P: Print page.
Ctrl + F or F3: Open find toolbar.
Ctrl + G or F3: Find next...
Ctrl + Shift + G or Shift + F3: Find previous...
Ctrl + B or Ctrl + I: Open Bookmarks sidebar.
Ctrl + H: Open History sidebar.
Escape: Stop loading page.
Ctrl + R or F5: Reload current page.
Ctrl + Shift + R or Ctrl + F5: Reload current page; bypass cache.
Ctrl + U: View page source.
Ctrl + D: Bookmark current page.
Ctrl + NumpadPlus or Ctrl + Equals (+/=): Increase text size.
Ctrl + NumpadMinus or Ctrl + Minus: Decrease text size.
Ctrl + Numpad0 or Ctrl + 0: Set text size to default.
Alt + Left or Backspace: Back.
Alt + Right or Shift + Backspace: Forward.
Alt + Home: Open home page.
Ctrl + M: Open new message in integrated mail client.
Ctrl + J: Open Downloads dialog.
F6: Switch to next frame. You must have selected something on the page already, e.g. by use of Tab.
Shift + F6: Switch to previous frame.
Apostrophe ('): Find link as you type.
Slash (/): Find text as you type.

----------


## pareek76

Gmail Shortcuts
Note: Must have "keyboard shortcuts" on in settings.
C: Compose new message.
Shift + C: Open new window to compose new message.
Slash (/): Switch focus to search box.
K: Switch focus to the next most recent email. Enter or "O" opens focused email.
J: Switch focus to the next oldest email.
N: Switch focus to the next message in the "conversation." Enter or "O" expands/collapses messages.
P: Switch focus to the previous message.
U: Takes you back to the inbox and checks for new mail.
Y: Various actions depending on current view:
Has no effect in "Sent" and "All Mail" views.
Inbox: Archive email or message.
Starred: Unstar email or message.
Spam: Unmark as spam and move back to "Inbox."
Trash: Move back to "Inbox."
Any label: Remove the label.
X: "Check" an email. Various actions can be performed against all checked emails.
S: "Star" an email. Identical to the more familiar term, "flagging."
R: Reply to the email.
A: Reply to all recipients of the email.
F: Forward an email.
Shift + R: Reply to the email in a new window.
Shift + A: Reply to all recipients of the email in a new window.
Shift + F: Forward an email in a new window.
Shift + 1 (!): Mark an email as spam and remove it from the inbox.
G then I: Switch to "Inbox" view.
G then S: Switch to "Starred" view.
G then A: Switch to "All Mail" view.
G then C: Switch to "Contacts" view.
G then S: Switch to "Drafts" view.

----------


## pareek76

List of F1-F9 Key Commands for the Command Prompt
F1 / right arrow: Repeats the letters of the last command line, one by one.
F2: Displays a dialog asking user to "enter the char to copy up to" of the last command line
F3: Repeats the last command line
F4: Displays a dialog asking user to "enter the char to delete up to" of the last command line
F5: Goes back one command line
F6: Enters the traditional CTRL+Z (^z)
F7: Displays a menu with the command line history
F8: Cycles back through previous command lines (beginning with most recent)
F9: Displays a dialog asking user to enter a command number, where 0 is for first command line entered.
Alt+Enter: toggle full Screen mode.
up/down: scroll thru/repeat previous entries
Esc: delete line
Note: The buffer allows a maximum of 50 command lines. After this number is reached, the first line will be replaced in sequence.

----------


## pareek76

प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर +१ Reputation जरूर दे

----------


## Mr. laddi

> प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर +१ Reputation जरूर दे


 *उम्मीद करता हूँ मिल गयी होगी*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है  ...............................
मेरी तरफ से रेपो ............

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर +१ Reputation जरूर दे


मेरी तरफ से रेपो ............

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र ..........

----------


## ALBD10

> ब्राउजर  पर tab को शिफ्ट करने के लिए, ctrl+tab दबाएँ


_मै बयान नहीं कर सकता  मुझे कितना अच्छा लग रहा है यहाँ आ कर बहुत ही ज्यादा अच्छा सूत्र है  मित्र जितना हो सके उतना लम्बा खीच कर ले चलिए इसको 
_

----------


## ALBD10

> files को जलोदी और फास्ट rename करने के लिए 
> 
> आप एक फाइल को सेलेक्ट करे और rename करना शुरू करे अब बस tab की दबाए आप अगली फाइल को rename करने के लिए तैयार है 
> 
> समझने के लिए विडियो दे रहा हू


दिल खुश हो गया है यार यहाँ आ कर

----------


## ALBD10

> कई सारी  फाइलों को एक साथ, एक ही नाम से रिनेम करने के लिए सभी फाइल सेलेक्ट करे, उसके बाद फाइल मेनू में जाकर, रिनेम सेलेक्ट करें, नाम इंटर करें ,,
> फिर  इंटर दबाएँ


_जानकारी शेयर करने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र_

----------


## ALBD10

> सिस्टम इन्फर्मेशन : अगर किसी ने अचानक आपसे सवाल किया कि आपके कंप्यूटर में कौन-सा CPU, कितनी RAM या कौन-सा ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है तो आप क्या करेंगे? शायद कंट्रोल पैनल में जाकर इन्फर्मेशन ढूंढेंगे। लेकिन यह इन्फर्मेशन WINDOWS + PAUSE/BREAK कीज दबाने पर झट से मिल सकती है। कीज का यह कॉम्बिनेशन SYSTEM PROPERTIES डायलॉग बॉक्स खोलता है, जिसमें ये सब इन्फर्मेशन मौजूद होती हैं।


_भाई मेरे लैपटॉप में _ PAUSE/BREAK_केय नहीं है मै ये शोर्टकट कैसे उसे कर सकूँगा कुछ मदद करिए_

----------


## ALBD10

> फाइल कॉपी : Control बटन दबाए रखते हुए किसी भी फाइल को माउस से ड्रैग करें। उसकी एक और कॉपी बन जाएगी।


*ये तो ऋतिक रोशन बता चुके है कोई मिल गया फिल्म में जब  मास्टर साहब ऋतिक से पूछते है, जवाब देने के बाद ऋतिक बोलता है सर कंप्यूटर  ने इंसान को नहीं इंसान ने कंप्यूटर को बनाया है 
*

----------

